# [Mplayer ERROR] erreur avec emerge mplayer [résolu]

## philobedo

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Lorsque je fais un emerge de mplayer l'erreur suivante s'affiche et l'installation s'arrête:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! ERROR: media-libs/libdv-0.99-r1 failed.
> 
> !!! Function src_compile, Line 39, Exitcode 2
> ...

 

J'ai regardé sur le forum anglais et g trouvé un post qui disait de mettre à jour le compilateur gcc en suivant la démarche suivante:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could be caused by a gcc upgrade.
> 
> Try "ldconfig" and use gcc-config to set the right gcc version,
> ...

 

Mais il n'y a rien à faire l'erreur persiste. Je ne sais plus koi faire alors si quelqu'un avait une petite idée elle est la bienvenue!!!

Merci d'avance pour toute vos réponses

Philobedo.Last edited by philobedo on Sun Jan 23, 2005 8:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zdra

 *philobedo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status 
> 
> 

 

----------

## philobedo

Oui mais je ne sais pas à koi ça correspondant.  

Ou dois-je aller le chercher ?

----------

## kernelsensei

ben l'erreur de compil ! ce qu'il y a au dessus quoi !

----------

## Apsforps

Ben il te dit où tu dois aller le chercher, juste un peu plus haut dans l'output de la compilation...

EDIT : zut grillé

----------

## philobedo

au dessus g ça (juste aprés les checking):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make  all-recursive
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libdv-0.99-r1/work/libdv-0.99'
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

gcc-3.3.5 je presume ?

fais 

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
```

----------

## zdra

En effet c'est ce que je m'appraitais à conseiller avant de remarquer que gt déjà grillé  :Laughing: 

----------

## philobedo

g fais la commande mais quand je refais un 'emerge mplayer' l'erreur est toujours présente ....

----------

## Apsforps

Oui, on dirait que kernel_sensei est en forme aujourd'hui, il semble même connaitre monsieur gcc en personne  :Razz:   *Quote:*   

> gcc-3.3.5 je presume ? 

 

Docteur Livingstone, I presume?

Plus sérieusement, t'as vérifié que le fichier 

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la
```

 existait?

----------

## kernelsensei

fais un env-update pour voir !

suivi d'un source /etc/profile

----------

## zdra

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, t'as vérifié que le fichier 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ben non justement il n'existe pas, mais la manip de kernel_sensei est sensé y remédier  :Wink: 

----------

## philobedo

Bon alors g fais un env-update puis un source /etc/profile masi g toujours la même erreur.

Au fait g gcc-3.3.3

----------

## kernelsensei

ben il cherche pas au bon endroit !!

fais voir 

```
grep LDPATH /etc/env.d/05gcc
```

ca m'etonne que tu sois en 3.3.3, car a ce que je vois ton systeme a du voir passer un 3.3.4 au moins une fois !

EDIT:

sinon tu peux aussi me donner le resultat de 

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## philobedo

LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3"

----------

## philobedo

```
grep LDPATH /etc/env.d/05gcc
```

g:

 *Quote:*   

> LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3"

 

et pour: 

```
gcc-config -l
```

g:

 *Quote:*   

> [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.3 *

 

----------

## kernelsensei

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
```

 a bien ete executee en root ? ca t'a retourne des choses (du moins la 1ere fois) ?

----------

## philobedo

g executer 

```
 fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4
```

 en root, ce qui m'a affiché :

 *Quote:*   

> * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...
> 
>  *   Scanning /lib...
> 
>  *   Scanning /usr/lib...
> ...

 [/code]

----------

## philobedo

aucune idées ??

c ke moi je veux regarder des films ce soir et je peux toujours pas !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

je viens de tilter sur un truc la !!!

i686-pc-linux-gnu dans la config 

et 

i386-pc-linux-gnu dans l'erreur de compil !

t'as quoi dans le make.conf ?

----------

## zdra

il a l'oueil notre kernel_sensei   :Laughing: 

----------

## philobedo

Dans mon make.conf g ça :

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> 
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

----------

## philobedo

 :Crying or Very sad:  c insoluble ??  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

le mot etrange est plus approprie !   :Mad: 

sinon tu peux toujours essayer avec le USEFLAG -dv

pour libdv, plus d'infos ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19221

EDIT:

Apres lecture, je dirais de reinstaller libsdl !!

----------

## zdra

 *philobedo wrote:*   

>  c insoluble ?? 

 

eh oh ! on est pas sous windows ici hein !!! on dit pas "impossible" mais "JE n'y arrive pas"... la nuance des mots a tt son importance  :Wink: 

----------

## philobedo

Bon alors voila g résolu le problème!!   :Wink: 

Ce ke g fais ?

g simplement créer un répertoire

 *Quote:*   

> i386-pc-linux-gnu

 

dans le rep suivant

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc-lib

 

dans lequel g copier tout le contenu de l'ancien rep, à savoir:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu

 

Oui je sais c une méthode trés trés bourrin mais dans l'adversité ...

Enfin bref emerge mplayer à marché et g même réussi à lancer une vidéo!!

Merci beaucoup à vous tous pour votre aide et vos précieuses remarques sans lesquelles je n'aurais jamais pensé à faire ça !

Bonne soirée à tous

Philobedo.[/u]

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est degueulasse !

t'as essaye ce que j'ai propose avant de faire ca ?

----------

## philobedo

ben g fais un 

```
emerge libdv
```

 mais il à planté aussi alors ... g fais ça !!

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as remerge libsdl avant ?

t'as essaye avec le flag -dv pour mplayer ?

----------

## philobedo

Bon alors cette fois ça y est!!

Le problème est résolu et cela de manière "correcte"!   :Very Happy: 

j'ai fait 

```
emerge libsdl
```

 puis 

```
emerge libdv
```

et enfin 

```
emerge mplayer
```

 qui est passé merveilleusement bien.

Rem: J'ai supprimé le repertoire i386 que j'avais créer plus haut (pour ceux qui suivent!!)

Encore merci à vous tous.

Philobedo.

----------

## zdra

Et voilà qui prouve bien qu'avec un linux en main faut jamais dire "impossible"  :Wink: 

----------

